# Basic Lemur MIDI template



## ThomasL (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, let's just throw this one out in the air and see what happens 

Follow the manual and setup a WiFi MIDI network (or use any other method, CoreMIDI or whatever). Open the Lemur Daemon, connect to it. Load up this file and have some fun.

http://thomasmavian.com/files/mmi.zip

Beware, I just had the Lemur app for a few days and haven't started with any "real" programming, yet...

It sends on MIDI channel 1 on port 0.

Have fun!

[edit]Set the ports in the Lemur Daemon to:
Daemon Input 0 Recieves from [YOUR iPAD HERE]: Lemur Out 0
Daemon Output 0 Sends to [YOUR iPAD HERE]: Lemur In 0
[/edit]


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow.. great stuff - thanks Thomas thats very generous of you! I'll have a look and work out how its done.

:D


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 30, 2012)

No problem 

If you have any questions just fire away.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 1, 2012)

AWESOME, Thomas. Thanks so much. I'll pick up Lemur and try this with Logic.


----------



## ThomasL (May 1, 2012)

Been in the studio most of the day, been using the iPad with Lemur some more and do I like it!

It solves two very important things for me:
1) Access. Take a few VE-Pro instances, different libs from different developers, different implementations, different functions. The Lemur makes all those "forgettable" features be forgettable because I can select the functions I need and show them, and interact with them.

2) Feel. The faders are really nice to touch and easy enough to setup. And their response is very good, it's almost as you can "feel" them.

And there is also one more (big) thing:
3) Logic. To use the Lemur together with Logics Environment is going to be awesome! Just finished an "arpeggiator object controller". Logics Arpeggiator is actually not that bad, but the interface sucks. Not so anymore...


For those interested, I updated the Lemur template with some more stuff, take them as ideas for your own templates if you'd like:
http://thomasmavian.com/files/mmi_v2.zip


----------



## pablo1980 (May 2, 2012)

To cubase users, I see this template and I am in the process of making one for myself.

I can´t seem to get cc midifeedback on the selected channel
Thomas, when you record cc automation, and then press play, do your faders move following the automation?
I think the main problem is that the output of the midi channel is routed to the vst.

thanks!


----------



## ThomasL (May 2, 2012)

You're correct, the "output" of the track in question needs to be sending data to the Lemur as well as the VST. In Logic that would be pretty easy to accomplish but in Cubase I don't know.

I just use it as an input controller. Seeing feedback on 30+ tracks is pointless.

But if you need/want that I think you should examine the Mackie protocol and see if you can tweak it to give you access to the various MIDI CCs.

When I use the Lemur with the different Mackie templates I get feedback on the controls. But when it comes to mixing I prefer real faders.

Good luck though!


----------



## adg21 (May 9, 2012)

pablo1980 @ Wed May 02 said:


> To cubase users, I see this template and I am in the process of making one for myself.
> 
> I can´t seem to get cc midifeedback on the selected channel
> Thomas, when you record cc automation, and then press play, do your faders move following the automation?
> ...



I have yet to read anywhere of someone achieving CC feedback to the ipad in Cubase using either TouchOSC or Lemur. If it is possible please post back here. Thanks


----------



## Blackster (Jun 6, 2013)

I know it's was a long time ago but I'm trying to get any midi CC feedback from Cubase6 to Lemur at the moment. Without any luck so far. Well, you could set up a second midi track and send all midi data back to lemur. 

I've setup a generic controller and I chose the right midi input and output, but nothing happens so far. Do I have to to address the functions in the second (lower) table as well? 

The goal is to get midi feedback from midi CC1, CC7 and CC11 from any midi track, when selected ... 

Can't figure that out at the moment ... :x


----------



## dgburns (Jun 6, 2013)

nice.


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 6, 2013)

Blackster @ 2013-06-06 said:


> The goal is to get midi feedback from midi CC1, CC7 and CC11 from any midi track, when selected ...


Several people have contacted me wanting this. None have so far given a good reason to "why"?

And I ask again, why is this important? I don't understand, honestly?!?

There is one reason I can think of, you're performing live and need it to hit specific times/values but that is the only reason I can think of it.

Oh, it could be that there is a need/want/urge to show off as well 

For me, I'm more than happy to see the values on screen in my DAW, that is if I have a need to see them. I see the Lemur as a controller for making a "MIDI-performance" as easy recordable as can be. Nothing else. Do anyone want their Mod Wheel on the hardware keyboard to start flapping when CC #1 data changes? I think not. For me they are the same.

It is doable, but it takes far more work than what you get out of it. And it comes with a few hard nuts to crack. If you have recorded some data, you play it back, you start moving the controller, since you now are sending both the recorded data as well as new data you will get a lot of data-spikes. Yes, you could erase the data first but then you wouldn't have any data needing to show up on the Lemur. So, I really don't get it.

Note, when I type "you" it is meant in the broadest sense, not "you" in particular.


----------



## Blackster (Jun 6, 2013)

ThomasL @ Thu Jun 06 said:


> Blackster @ 2013-06-06 said:
> 
> 
> > The goal is to get midi feedback from midi CC1, CC7 and CC11 from any midi track, when selected ...
> ...



Well, I can give you 'my' answer to this  ... for me it's important to see where a CC comes from before I record it because I'd like to avoid any gaps or jumps in the CCs. This is important because I'm using some custom libraries where the reverb is baked into the samples. If you jump on a CC you'll cut off the tail, simple as that ... !? ... 

And besides, I'm using key switches (a pad) on lemur with TransMIDIfier to control my articulations. If I could get midi feedback it would be easier to see what articulation is triggered right now. I know, I could get around this with a switch sending out program changes but somehow this doesn't work properly on my setup ....


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 6, 2013)

Again, I'm sorry if I am dumb, but I don't get it? Surely it must be easier to change the CC data by hand than re-recording it? Logics CC editing isn't the fatest/best in any way but it sure would be my approach. If the performance was crappy alltogether then just delete and record again


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 6, 2013)

ThomasL @ 2013-06-06 said:


> I'm sorry if I am dumb


And I believe I am 

I pondered your answer a few times and yes I think I can see a need for what you're describing.


----------



## Blackster (Jun 6, 2013)

To me, it's just a matter of improving my workflow. That's all. Well, in Cubase it is possible to send "allMeters" from any selected channel to the iPad. But that means, that a fader on the iPad respondss to EVERY midi data instead of only one dedicated CC ...

That's really a tricky task, but I'll do some more tests and post my results here, if they appear to be useful :D ...


----------



## James Everingham (Nov 22, 2016)

3 years on...anyone worked out how to do this? Would be great to have MIDI feedback into Lemur.


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 28, 2016)

It's not hard, just setup a MIDI from Logic (for example) and make sure that your Lemur template is "listening" for the same CCs/values as Logic is sending (through a port of your choosing).

Then again, why?


----------

